# [solved] mount SD-Card in Garmin GPS Device

## tycho1983

Hey,

i have problems to mount the SD-Card in my Garmin Oregon 450 GPS device.

I'ts no problem to mount the internal Storage of the device...

On the PC of an friend (ubuntu) the two disks are shown. Do you have an idea which module I have to use or what configuration i have to do?

regards,

Steffen

----------

## theotherjoe

I dont know the device but in connection with problems with a 

Samsung device containing a SD card I just have a hunch: 

could it be that the SD  card would show up as another logical 

unit to the scsi layer?

Maybe you could check your kernel's .config against these options

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

```

and, could you please post the relevant dmesg output?

----------

## tycho1983

Hey,

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y 
```

does the job!

thank you very much!

- Steffen

----------

